# RIP Richard Woollocott



## KautoStar1 (23 January 2018)

Aged 40 !

Beer Goggles win at Newbury last month was brilliant and his joy was infectious.  What tragic news.


----------



## Rowreach (23 January 2018)

This just popped up on my newsfeed.  So very young.


----------



## Clodagh (23 January 2018)

So very sad. Does anyone know what happened? So sudden.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 January 2018)

tragic for someone so young...


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2018)

So I think he took his own life? Having struggled with mental illness. How devastating.
I do hope Beer Goggles runs well and safely tomorrow.


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2018)

Clodagh said:



			So I think he took his own life? Having struggled with mental illness. How devastating.
I do hope Beer Goggles runs well and safely tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Please people be respectful of his young family at this time . Only making this point so we dont start speculating on here.


----------



## KautoStar1 (27 January 2018)

I don't think it's speculation really, his wife has confirmed he struggled from mental illness and there were no suspicious circumstances so it seems pretty likely without them using the word suicide.   It's terribly sad.  He seemed to be making an excellent job of training and had what appears a happy family life.    Clearly his demons were too much for him, poor man.    I hope his horse runs well for his family today and there have been some lovely touches from people donating prize money to the fund his wife has set up for Mind and the IJF.


----------



## popsdosh (27 January 2018)

KautoStar1 said:



			I don't think it's speculation really, his wife has confirmed he struggled from mental illness and there were no suspicious circumstances so it seems pretty likely without them using the word suicide.   It's terribly sad.  He seemed to be making an excellent job of training and had what appears a happy family life.    Clearly his demons were too much for him, poor man.    I hope his horse runs well for his family today and there have been some lovely touches from people donating prize money to the fund his wife has set up for Mind and the IJF.
		
Click to expand...

I think most are fully aware however sometimes these things have a habit of flying off in all tangents and losing the dignity they deserve. Just really thinking of the kids more than anything.


----------

